# [Hilfe] Privates Netzwerk (Nat weiterleitung)



## H4nSolo (4. Mai 2010)

So und wieder plagt mich ein superschönes Problem,
diesmal folgendes:

Vorgeschichte:
Ich wohne jetzt seid ca 2 Monaten in einer 2er Männer WG der Kirche.
Leider haben wir hier jedoch nicht die möglichkeit einen Kabekanschluss geschweige denn einen Internet anschluss legen zu lassen oder vielmehr und einen anlegen zu lassen.
Atennen und Tele kabel beides TOT (out of ordner)

Nun habe ich mich mal bei meinem einzug so gut mit meinem nachbar verstanden das ich daher auch seinen Internetanschluss mitbenutzen kann.

1. Hinderniss: Wie verteilen...
Da wir leider auch keine Baulichen Veränderungen hier treffen dürfen ohne dem vermieter des Hauses bescheid zu geben, keine Chance *grml*
Kabel quer an der Äusseren Hauswand befestigen bringt es auch nicht da der nachbar gegenüber wohnt und die Straße Ca 10m breit ist... (Typisch kleine Fussgängerzone halt)
OKEEEEE Wlan anschaffen...
da ich ja noch von meiner alten Wohnung glücklicher besitzer eines frisch gekauftem Netgeaer Router614 war und diesen auch behalten habe wollte ich ihm diesem auch zur verfügung stellen aber der liebe herr nachbar war ja schon wieder schneller und hatte sich das gleiche model noch am abend bei saturn für günstig geld erstanden.
SUPER... 2 Leute 2 Router und das noch der gleichen Marke...
Dann auf an einrichten.

Wenig später kam er ins netz und ichhatte auch seine zugangsdaten 
leider kann ich sie nicht benutzen da er einen kabelanschluss bei unitymedia hat... *kotz* schade, hätte ja auch zu einfach sein können *fg*
naja ok blieben mir immerhin noch die wlan daten

Tage vergingen da brauchte ich mir keine sorgen um den freundschaftlichen Inetzugang zu machen aber dann kam mein wg nachbar.
Hat ja soviel geld und im An&Verkauf gabs ja grad ein gutes Notebook zum Schnäppchen...

2. Problem: WG Nachbar will auch Internet
Das einrichten hatte mich schon echt ganze 2 Tage in Schach gehalten bis ich endlich mal überhaubt ne verbindung von meinem LaptopRouter zum meinem Privaten Rechner hatte und ins Internet gehen konnte. Einen weiteren hats gedauert bis ich meinem netten WG Nachbar auch mit eingebunden hatte (Neuinstalltion von win7 zu xp inkl)

Das ganze sieht im mom so aus:







History:

Das Netbook spielt hier die rolle der vermittler Station.

ich habe hier also 2 private netzwerke:

1. Netzwerk:
 - Wlanrouter vom Nachbarn zu meinem Netbook
   - IP Bereich: 192.168.1.1 zu 192.168.1.2

2. Netzwerk:
 - netbook zum router (Beides meins, Router spielt hier eigentlich nur den wlan-switch & DHCP is das Netbook)
   Netbook wurde als ICS Server eingerichtet und verteilt die jeweiligen datenpackete zu den 2 rechner in meinem Priv. Netzwerk
   - IP Bereich: 192.168.0.1 bis 192.168.0.x  (x = belibig)


Nun habe ich ja, als ich hier angefangen habe im Forum, mich per vmware versucht einen vroot aufzusetzen um mich damit ein wenig zwecks Internetradios weiter auseinander zu setzen.
Dieses möchte ich jedoch aber auch anderen zeigen.

Mein erster Gedanke hier war mir unter VMware eine 2te Netzwerkkarte zu installieren um damit direkt meinen router anzusprechen.
Gesagt getan hat aber mich mühe gekostet dad dingen erst mal so hinzu bekommen wie ich es haben wollte.

Ergebnis:
 1. VM IP: 192.168.0.8
 2. VM IP 192.168.5.135 (Private Network from vmware und SYSTEM HOST (in dem Fall winXP))

Mein zweiter gedanke war jetzt "wie bringe ich das ganze jetzt so fertig das Personen aus dem Internet meinen Vm Vroot ansprechen können?"
hmmmm
Probierst du es mal mit der NAT funktion des routers.... vielmehr der beiden router....
Nach ein wenig einrichten war ich dan soweit das ganze zu testen aber leider macht mir da irgend irgendwer einen strich durch die Rechnung.

Jetzt die aller größte Frage:

WIE Kann ich sowas bewerkstelligen?

Mein ausgedachtes Schema:

Bsp: Port 80 (HTTP Port):

Anfrage ---- Router(nachbar) ---- Nat_weiterleitung(Port:80)->192.168.1.2 ---- Router(meiner) ---- Nat_weiterleitung(Port80)->192.168.0.8


Eigentlich müsste ich ja aber schon die Seite vom vroot doch per ipadresse des 1. Priv. Netzwerks sehen können oder?
weil ab da beginnt irgendwo der fehler.


HILFEEEEEE ICH DREH HIER NOCH AM RAD.....

*heul schnief*
*kopf gegen die wand hämmer*
*schon mal das Hackebeil aus dem keller raufhol...*


Danke schon mal im vorraus

lg H4nSolo


----------

